
YouTube Ripper Site Piracy Case in the US Is Dismissed - yazr
https://torrentfreak.com/youtube-ripper-wins-dismissal-of-record-labels-us-piracy-lawsuit-190123/
======
yazr
This is a Russia-based site, and the case was dismissed on jurisdiction
grounds.

IANAL, but it seems surprising. Usually having even a minority of users from
the US, is enough to establish jurisdiction.

